# Passport For Domestic Travel in 2018?



## WalnutBaron (Sep 18, 2017)

Beginning January 18, 2018, residents of as many as 24 states--including the large states of California, Illinois, Pennsylvania, and New York--will need their passports to board domestic flights. Why? Because a law passed by Congress in 2005 requiring "Real ID" enhanced driver's licenses for security purposes has been ignored by those states--and now their citizens will need the kind of enhanced ID their passports offer.

Here is an article with more information.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 18, 2017)




----------



## Luanne (Sep 18, 2017)

While the article shows New Mexico as compliant, not all residents have the real id yet.  Dh and I don't.  The information available to us says we have until October 2020 to get a compliant driver's license.  We are in no rush since our licenses don't expire until after that date.  We've both been traveling with passports, even domestically, for a long time.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2017)

All of these changes because What happen on 9/11/2001


----------



## x3 skier (Sep 19, 2017)

Maybe there will be more room on planes next year

Cheers


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 19, 2017)

Luanne said:


> While the article shows New Mexico as compliant, not all residents have the real id yet.  Dh and I don't.  The information available to us says we have until October 2020 to get a compliant driver's license.  We are in no rush since our licenses don't expire until after that date.  We've both been traveling with passports, even domestically, for a long time.



KS is the same. You can renew your DL without getting the real ID emblem on your license. Most don't have a clue what it means and very few know to bring their birth certificate, un-laminated Soc. Sec. card (I'm amazed at how many people laminate those despite saying on the card do not laminate), proof of residence (copy of utility bill), and copy of marriage lisence for married women (name on birth certificate doesn't match married name). My wife wasn't aware of the requirements and her DL isn't a real ID DL. No fear. She can take the required info in and the charge to change to a real ID DL is only $5. That's what we'll do as we allowed our passports to expire. Due to illness we've had no plans for out of country travel for several years and have no plans for the immeadiate future.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 19, 2017)

x3 skier said:


> Maybe there will be more room on planes next year
> 
> Cheers



More like chaos at the airport as those people who didn't know show up, are denied access and kick up a fuss. Granted that will be before security rather than on the plane but, I'm planning on showing up early as I ALWAYS get behind the bozo who wants to fight with the check in agent, can't figure out the kiosk or has 1,000 lbs of luggage and fights about the over weight bag charge.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2017)

The states where residents will need identification other than driver’s licenses to fly on Jan. 22, 2018, are: Kentucky, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina and Washington.

Five states – Alaska, California, Oklahoma, Oregon and Virginia – got federal extensions for residents to use their driver’s licenses for federal agencies through June 6.

Another dozen states have extensions to use driver’s licenses for federal agencies through Oct. 10. Those states are: Idaho, Illinois, Louisiana, Massachusetts, Michigan, New Hampshire, New Jersey, New York, North Carolina, North Dakota, Rhode Island and Texas.

Even states with temporary extensions must adopt Real ID standards by Oct. 1, 2020, or their residents will need alternate identification at that point.

Jim


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> The states where residents will need identification other than driver’s licenses to fly on Jan. 22, 2018, are: Kentucky, Maine, Minnesota, Missouri, Montana, Oklahoma, Pennsylvania, South Carolina and Washington.
> 
> Five states – Alaska, California, Oklahoma, Oregon and Virginia – got federal extensions for residents to use their driver’s licenses for federal agencies through June 6.
> 
> ...


You don't mention New Mexico anywhere in there.  I'll have to do more checking, but as I posted, the information available to us on our MVD website, says we have until October 2020 to convert and that is when a real id will be required for airlines and access to some federal sites (like the labs).


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 19, 2017)

To the OP, thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2017)

Luanne said:


> You don't mention New Mexico anywhere in there.


New Mexico falls into that last sentence, "Even states with temporary extensions must adopt Real ID standards by Oct. 1, 2020, or their residents will need alternate identification at that point." My state also falls into that category. Our new driver's licenses do comply with the Real ID law but it's likely that some people will not have renewed their DLs before the extension expires. It may have been access to the Nat'l Labs that pushed our state 'leaders' to comply.


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 19, 2017)

dougp26364 said:


> KS is the same. You can renew your DL without getting the real ID emblem on your license. Most don't have a clue what it means and very few know to bring their birth certificate, un-laminated Soc. Sec. card (I'm amazed at how many people laminate those despite saying on the card do not laminate), proof of residence (copy of utility bill), and copy of marriage lisence for married women (name on birth certificate doesn't match married name). My wife wasn't aware of the requirements and her DL isn't a real ID DL. No fear. She can take the required info in and the charge to change to a real ID DL is only $5. That's what we'll do as we allowed our passports to expire. Due to illness we've had no plans for out of country travel for several years and have no plans for the immeadiate future.



We are in CA. So I wonder if bringing your passport to DMV would absolve you from dragging all/most of the other documents?  My DL expires at the end of the year, and I think it is test time since I already have received one extension without having to show up.  I watched both Cliff and my dad get a notice to renew last year and try to make an appointment immediately, only to have to stand in line at the crack of dawn because appointments were only available after expiration. I was going to be proactive and go in mid-Nov and figured by doing so sure as heck I'd find out I could have skipped the whole thing because they auto renewed me again. Now I figure if I go early I'll find I lack the proper documents for a real ID, or they aren't prepared to issue me one if I do have all the extra stuff with me.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> We are in CA. So I wonder if bringing your passport to DMV would absolve you from dragging all/most of the other documents?  My DL expires at the end of the year, and I think it is test time since I already have received one extension without having to show up.  I watched both Cliff and my dad get a notice to renew last year and try to make an appointment immediately, only to have to stand in line at the crack of dawn because appointments were only available after expiration. I was going to be proactive and go in mid-Nov and figured by doing so sure as heck I'd find out I could have skipped the whole thing because they auto renewed me again. Now I figure if I go early I'll find I lack the proper documents for a real ID, or they aren't prepared to issue me one if I do have all the extra stuff with me.


I wouldn't think the passport would replace all of the documentation necessary.  Refer to your DMV site to see what they require.  And be sure you bring *ALL* of it with you.  I know people in New Mexico who had to go in several times as they didn't have all of the proper documents.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2017)

clifffaith said:


> We are in CA. So I wonder if bringing your passport to DMV would absolve you from dragging all/most of the other documents?


Passport book or passport card are both acceptable as Real ID. I had to renew my DL and my passport last month. So I just renewed my passport AND added a passport card ($40). My state's DL is not Real ID compliant, so I just carry the passport card.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Passport book or passport card are both acceptable as REAL ID.


I thought what she was asking if is she brought her passport into the DMV would that take the place of all of the documentation required to obtain a real id.

However, since California still doesn't have the real id, maybe they are more lenient.  According to the California DMV website you can use the passport, but you need additional documents as well.

Update.  It looks like California is planning to provide real id in 2018.  Here is what you need to bring to DMV:

*How Do I Prepare to Apply for a REAL ID Card?*
To apply for a REAL ID card, you must do the following:


Provide proof of identity, such as your birth certificate or passport.   
Show a California residency document.
Present proof of your Social Security number.
Note: You can request a replacement Social Security card online.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2017)

Luanne said:


> I thought what she was asking if is she brought her passport into the DMV would that take the place of all of the documentation required to obtain a real id.


Maybe so. She should check. Y'know, it's HARD to be the repository of all information on every law and situation that gets asked on TUG. 

My wife occasionally gets calls at her law office from people who want telephone advice. She would try to set them up for an appointment only to have them say, "But I only want to ask a question." She once had a secretary/receptionist say to one, "Have you called the Reference desk at the library?"


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 19, 2017)

pedro47 said:


> To the OP, thanks for sharing this information.


You're most welcome, Pedro. This thing is going to sneak up on a lot of people. Best for us TUGgers to be prepared.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Maybe so. She should check. Y'know, it's HARD to be the repository of all information on every law and situation that gets asked on TUG.
> 
> My wife occasionally gets calls at her law office from people who want telephone advice. She would try to set them up for an appointment only to have them say, "But I only want to ask a question." She once had a secretary/receptionist say to one, "Have you called the Reference desk at the library?"


That's why I suggested she check the DMV site for California.


----------



## bogey21 (Sep 19, 2017)

What happens if I fly to one of these states from a state that doesn't have these requirements?    Do they not let me fly home?  IMHO those legislating on our behalf (?) are legislating chaos!

George


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> What happens if I fly to one of these states from a state that doesn't have these requirements?    Do they not let me fly home?  IMHO those legislating on our behalf (?) are legislating chaos!
> 
> George


Not sure I understand what you mean.  Can you be more specific, or give an example?

As I've said we've just started carrying our passports for all travel, just in case.


----------



## mpeter15 (Sep 19, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> What happens if I fly to one of these states from a state that doesn't have these requirements?    Do they not let me fly home?  IMHO those legislating on our behalf (?) are legislating chaos!
> 
> George



I believe it's the ID's in question not the originating airport. If you have the correct I'D, you shouldn't run into problems in any state/airport. Vice Versa, if you don't, you'll have problems at every state/airport once the deadline is reached


----------



## Luanne (Sep 19, 2017)

mpeter15 said:


> I believe it's the ID's in question not the originating airport. If you have the correct I'D, you shouldn't run into problems in any state/airport. Vice Versa, if you don't, you'll have problems at every state/airport once the deadline is reached


That makes sense.

But the airlines/airports are going to have a lot to keep track of since it seems different states have different deadlines.


----------



## davidvel (Sep 19, 2017)

bogey21 said:


> What happens if I fly to one of these states from a state that doesn't have these requirements?    Do they not let me fly home?  IMHO those legislating on our behalf (?) are legislating chaos!
> 
> George





Luanne said:


> That makes sense.
> But the airlines/airports are going to have a lot to keep track of since it seems different states have different deadlines.


The Real ID Act is Federal law. There are no different requirements dependent on where you fly to/from, only based on where your ID is from. The deadlines/extensions were imposed and granted by the Federal government, not the states. Only Congress is/was legislating here.

So the TSA and airlines are well aware of the various dates. You only need to know what dates apply to your state.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 19, 2017)

The quick test. If your driver's license has a gold star on it, it's Real ID compliant. If it doesn't, use a passport.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 19, 2017)

For those living in states that are not compliant with Federal law (and have now had 12 years to get compliant), this is a pain. A pox on the houses of legislators in California, Illinois, New York, Pennsylvania, and the twenty other states that have sat on this and done nothing and will now force their citizens to carry their passports instead of having proper DL's that have Real ID. And kudos to the 26 states that have done the right thing by their citizens.


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 19, 2017)

WalnutBaron said:


> For those living in states that are not compliant with Federal law (and have now had 12 years to get compliant), this is a pain. A pox on the houses of legislators in California, Illinois, New York, Pennsylvania, and the twenty other states that have sat on this and done nothing and will now force their citizens to carry their passports instead of having proper DL's that have Real ID. And kudos to the 26 states that have done the right thing by their citizens.


It isn't that easy, many states were against the law. The states saw it as overreach by the federal government in to something that has always been state controlled. They have issue with a massive database of information and documents that the federal government has access to. I won't go any further since this already probably opens a can of worms.


----------



## sb2313 (Sep 19, 2017)

There's little worry about different Dates for non-complaint states as they can just keep applying for extensions it seems up until the 2020 final date.


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 20, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> The quick test. If your driver's license has a gold star on it, it's Real ID compliant. _If it doesn't, use a passport._


I'm not sure it is quite this simple.

I live in a compliant state. My wife's license has the gold star, mine does not. The other difference is that her next renewal will occur after 2020 while mine will occur in 2019. 

When I go to the state DMV page, it appears to indicate that I am okay with my current license until 2020. If I want a license with a star, I can wait until the normal renewal occurs (in 2019) and obtain a license with a star at that time at no cost. If I want to replace my current license right now in order to have the star, I will have to pay for the cost of a duplicate license. Apparently my current licence will still be good until 2020. At least that is the way I read it.


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 20, 2017)

Follow up to my own post...  Apparently my own DMV is not prepared for this upcoming change. I talked to two people at the DMV and got contradictory answers as to whether my current license would pass muster coming next year. I guess rather than taking any chances (or taking my passport for any air travel), I will just get a new license.

I am a bit annoyed at the nuisance factor of having to drive to the DMV and pay a fee, but what annoys me the most is that I will have to bring all the required documentation while my wife had to do nothing and got a starred compliant card. Oh well, ...


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 20, 2017)

My California Driver licence will expired in 2021. Can I wait until the renews date or I must take action soon. I hate to go to DMV unless it is absolutely needed


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 20, 2017)

Can you use the Passport Card vice the actual Passport?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 20, 2017)

Real ID is also required NOW to get through security at some (perhaps all?) federal office buildings.  I cannot use my Washington Drivers License as ID to get into the EPA offices in Seattle, for example. Next we I will be attending a workshop on the east coast at a federal facility.  I have been advised by the organizer that my WA Drivers License will not get me in.  

It's not a big deal for me, since I always have my passport with me when traveling, and I use it as my primary ID when traveling.


----------



## Passepartout (Sep 20, 2017)

geist1223 said:


> Can you use the Passport Card vice the actual Passport?


Yes. Passport card=passport book for all purposes except international air travel.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 20, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> My California Driver licence will expired in 2021. Can I wait until the renews date or I must take action soon. I hate to go to DMV unless it is absolutely needed


Check with the California DMV.  I know in New Mexico my license expires after the 2020 date, but the way it's worded for us is that I need to get a new license by 2020, or my expiration date, whichever is sooner.


----------



## Blues (Sep 21, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> My California Driver licence will expired in 2021. Can I wait until the renews date or I must take action soon. I hate to go to DMV unless it is absolutely needed



California will not *start* to issue drivers licenses that comply with Real ID until Jan 1, 2018.  Going before then is a waste of time.  This is very irritating to me, because my license expires next month, and I've been notified that, for the first time in 30 years (for me), I'm required to renew in person and re-take the eye test.  I think they're telling me I'm old ;-)  I understand the need for this, but renewing 3 months before they'll start with Real IDs is very irritating.  Oh well, I have my Global Entry ID for getting through airports.


----------



## IngridN (Sep 21, 2017)

We are also in CA and I read and have somewhere, a recent newspaper article that says the licenses will be available starting in January and must be presented to fly domestically starting in 2020. You must come into the DMV office with documentation for the new license. As I had just renewed my license, I will be one of the first in line when available. 

I had to renew my passport within the last year and also got one of the passport cards for limited int'l travel and assume I can also opt to use that instead of the new DLs. DH will need to get a new DL or a passport card.

Ingrid


----------



## clifffaith (Sep 21, 2017)

Blues said:


> California will not *start* to issue drivers licenses that comply with Real ID until Jan 1, 2018.  Going before then is a waste of time.  This is very irritating to me, because my license expires next month, and I've been notified that, for the first time in 30 years (for me), I'm required to renew in person and re-take the eye test.  I think they're telling me I'm old ;-)  I understand the need for this, but renewing 3 months before they'll start with Real IDs is very irritating.  Oh well, I have my Global Entry ID for getting through airports.



You think an October expiration date is irritating? Try December 30th! I suppose it is too much to hope that they'll have me as a renew by mail one more time. I think the photo is 10 years old, and I remember getting my brand new license in the mail five years ago, then sticking it in my jeans pocket at the airport three days later and bending over to tie my shoes and bending it neatly in half.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 21, 2017)

IngridN said:


> I had to renew my passport within the last year and also got one of the passport cards for limited int'l travel and assume I can also opt to use that instead of the new DLs. DH will need to get a new DL or a passport card.


You can always use your passport for domestic travel -- no need to rush to update your DL.

Kurt


----------



## uop1497 (Sep 22, 2017)

I am curious of how the new California Driver licence looks like. Does anyone has a image of it.


----------



## Blues (Sep 23, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> I am curious of how the new California Driver licence looks like. Does anyone has a image of it.



Again, there *is* no new CA license.  They haven't started issuing Real ID licenses yet.  My guess is that, when they do, it will be the same license, but with a gold star.  But nobody knows yet.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 23, 2017)

uop1497 said:


> I am curious of how the new California Driver licence looks like. Does anyone has a image of it.



California will begin issuing the new licenses January 18, 2018.


----------



## Conan (Sep 23, 2017)

A global entry card or other trusted traveler ID is also sufficient for domestic travel
https://www.tsa.gov/travel/security-screening/identification


----------



## topmom101 (Sep 28, 2017)

I live in NY and renewed my DL this past June before being aware of this new law. Would the newly issued DL be the real ID?


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 28, 2017)

The Department of Homeland Security offers the most up-to-date information on states that are not compliant and their status. You can refer to this website for current information.


----------

